# Before and after



## Awhipple

I know there has been before and after threads in the past but I can't find them. Here is my most recent before and after. I think it's a 1937. I already moved the chain guard back. I think it turned out pretty good. Let's see some more before and after picturs.


----------



## rollfaster

View attachment 827940 53 Schwinn New World.


----------



## mike j

Bike is improved, little hope for the crazed bike collector, though.


----------



## John G04

47 schwinn b6


----------



## COB




----------



## Awhipple

Schwinn is life said:


> 47 schwinn b6View attachment 828046View attachment 828047View attachment 828050 View attachment 828051
> 
> View attachment 828048



That one turned out nice!


----------



## Schwinn lover




----------



## JimRoy

COB said:


> View attachment 828077 View attachment 828081



Love the Ape handlebars


----------



## JimRoy

1927 Rollfast Camelback 


 

 
Under that nasty silver was the original red


----------



## rollfaster




----------



## Goldenindian




----------



## Awhipple

These are some great transformations! Keep them coming.


----------



## John G04

Heres my 24 inch 1951 Schwinn Bf Goodrich. This was an easy clean up.


----------



## JimRoy

1940 Coulson


----------



## Schwinn lover

Nice work on the Colson JimRoy!


----------



## JimRoy

Schwinn is life said:


> Heres my 24 inch 1951 Schwinn Bf Goodrich. This was an easy clean up.View attachment 828950View attachment 828951 View attachment 828945View attachment 828944



Nice work on the Schwinn BF Goodrich. Great pictures.


----------



## JimRoy

Beautiful. Love the bike and color.  


mike j said:


> Bike is improved, little hope for the crazed bike collector, though.
> 
> View attachment 828023
> 
> View attachment 828024



ea.


----------



## ZE52414




----------



## Aussie

iver rescued from Pasadena, Ca


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tim the Skid

1939 Schwinn


----------



## JimRoy

1927 Columbia with Pope chain ring. Added archbar and woodgrain paint. I’ve learned a lot since that restoration.


----------



## bikecrazy

Beautiful example of a resto mod bike. Great job!


----------



## Dgoldman

Schwinn 36 C model


----------



## Scribble

It's kind of a hard to see a difference, but in the before pic the whole bike is covered in red house paint. The after is the OG orange paint.


----------



## rollfaster

Before


----------



## rollfaster

After.


----------



## Kramai88

Before 


After 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon Olson

It is good to see I’m not the only one that sees the after!


----------



## Jon Olson

Before and after...


----------



## mickeyc

1926 Columbia Moto.....  as found, cleaned up, added rack (no photo yet).


----------



## SJ_BIKER

here is the before. clean up and parts replacement pending


----------



## OldBikeGuy77

1958 Schwinn Jaguar before and after. Just needed a clean up and new tires.





Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfart36

When found! a couple years back.





Now done and making it's mark!


----------



## Oncewaslost1982

Scribble said:


> View attachment 832788
> It's kind of a hard to see a difference, but in the before pic the whole bike is covered in red house paint. The after is the OG orange paint.
> View attachment 832789



How did you remove the house paint?


----------



## Oncewaslost1982

JimRoy said:


> 1927 Rollfast Camelback
> View attachment 828300View attachment 828301
> Under that nasty silver was the original redView attachment 828302



What's your secret behind the paint removal? Great job!


----------



## vincev

Schwinn Red Phantom.........................a lot of cleaning and polishing..............


----------



## sludgeguy

Late 1920s? Rollfast before.


After


1939 Roadmaster before


After, still have fenders and rack, just left them off for now.


1948 Shelby Eagle before.

After, my wife's bike.


----------



## Skiptoothgrin

Goodrich A slight improvement





Not the original wheels They were pretty toasted,


----------



## barneyguey




----------



## anders1

Just a little makeover and grease


----------



## JimRoy

Oncewaslost1982 said:


> What's your secret behind the paint removal? Great job!



Lacquer thinner and patients.  Thanks for asking. JimRoy


----------



## JimRoy




----------



## scooter_trasher

mike j said:


> Bike is improved, little hope for the crazed bike collector, though.
> 
> View attachment 828023
> 
> View attachment 828024



How can you live with yourself destroying all that factory original rust?


----------



## zesto21

wax on wax off  . carpal tunnel suits the name for this bike                 https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1700304126657782&set=pb.1000003463524.-2207520000.1534039468.&type=3&theater


----------



## zesto21

https://thecabe.com/forum/attachments/screenshot-2018-08-11-at-10-37-51-pm-png.851222/

View attachment 851222


----------



## alecburns

This finally turned out to be a bike worthy of campus!


----------



## bricycle

Tim the Skid said:


> 1939 Schwinn
> View attachment 831337View attachment 831342View attachment 831344



what did you use?


----------



## AntQ

Cool! Wonder what you used to get some of rust off


----------



## barneyguey

1936 Walco


----------



## cyclingday

I can't take credit for bringing the original paint back on this one, ( the two previous owners had a hand in that.) but I just thought the transformation here was pretty amazing.



1938 Wards Hawthorne Twin-Bar in as found condition.



And now, it's ready to ride once again.


----------



## TieDye

1950 Roadmaster, 3 before pictures and 3 after pictures.


----------



## TieDye

1953 Roadmaster, before and after, so far.  (We found an original light since the after picture was taken.)


----------



## HARPO




----------



## HARPO

1948...


----------



## HARPO




----------



## HARPO




----------



## HARPO




----------



## Schwinn lover

Here is another Prewar 1939 Schwinn C  model bike. 
I bought most parts off Cabers here & resurrected it? 
Did I get that right? Not sure I can say " Restored" ?

Anyhow here it is "Before & After"
Roger


----------



## JimRoy

JimRoy said:


> 1927 Rollfast Camelback
> View attachment 828300View attachment 828301
> Under that nasty silver was the original redView attachment 828302
> 1937 Murray Durby.  That headset was juicy...


----------



## piercer_99

ok, I will play.

1929 Westfield.

























the latest, with the rear fender shimmed to get a bit closer to the 28" tire, I think it looks better.


----------



## BrandonB




----------



## piercer_99




----------



## JimRoy

I may have posted this, but I can't remember...  This is my granddaughters 1938 Murray Derby who ask me to painted it pink & cream.  It's the best work Gramps can do.  I was able to save everything, but the rim's, tires and grips.  The hubs and some of the screws are the originals.  I've saved many old bikes, but this one was by far the most challenging.  Rust was literally falling off of this old girl.  Tons of metal work.  JimRoy


----------



## SWPA

Amazing transformations.


----------



## SWPA

Last winters project, started with just a frame & fork, had to research and find all the correct parts... some used, some NOS, some repo, some improvising:


----------



## Awhipple

Awhipple said:


> View attachment 827915View attachment 827921 I know there has been before and after threads in the past but I can't find them. Here is my most recent before and after. I think it's a 1937. I already moved the chain guard back. I think it turned out pretty good. Let's see some more before and after picturs.



I got the original very rusty horn working the other day! The wife lives it.


----------



## Rivnut




----------



## John G04

1950 24 inch schwinn dx.


----------



## mymikesbikes

JimRoy said:


> Beautiful. Love the bike and color.
> 
> ea.



Wow wow wow, That is so awesome


----------



## Schwinn lover

Another straightbar Hornet. Still work in progress.


----------



## SWPA

Rivnut said:


> View attachment 953129
> 
> View attachment 953130
> 
> View attachment 953131




Really nice work because it looks original not restored.


----------



## HARPO

1950's Rudge...


----------



## HARPO

Early 70's DL-1...


----------



## Mark Johnston




----------



## Unique

1949 DX


----------



## stoney

JimRoy said:


> I may have posted this, but I can't remember...  This is my granddaughters 1938 Murray Derby who ask me to painted it pink & cream.  It's the best work Gramps can do.  I was able to save everything, but the rim's, tires and grips.  The hubs and some of the screws are the originals.  I've saved many old bikes, but this one was by far the most challenging.  Rust was literally falling off of this old girl.  Tons of metal work.  JimRoy
> View attachment 951072
> 
> View attachment 951073




She has to love that.


----------



## stoney

JimRoy said:


> View attachment 849101
> 
> View attachment 849102
> 
> View attachment 849100




Very nice, excellent color combo


----------



## Goldenindian

1919 Davis 






Original catalog photo:


----------



## Scribble




----------



## rollfaster

B&A.


----------



## rollfaster

40 Huffman Champion.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

1919 Mead Ranger Arch Frame as found:






















Every piece of metal used to make the fork was bent, twisted or bent and twisted. Challenging to straighten to say the least but tracks straight. Even while riding with no hands!

After some effort and a few parts to get rolling:





Then installed some fenders I got with an Elgin to check tire clearance. Liked it so much I left them.













Has a big gear and has become one of my favorite riders!


----------



## Hammerhead

'64 American
Before




After


----------



## JimRoy

1920s Rollfast.


----------



## Hammerhead

'56 Jaguar
Before




After


----------



## mike j

Picked this up at Copake in April. It took four months to get the stem out of the head tube. The rest was easy !


----------



## Rollo

.... '57 Corvette ...
Before




After


----------



## Hammerhead

'48 Western Flyer. A fairly easy clean up and some new tires. This bike rides great.
Hammerhead


----------



## TieDye

Awhipple said:


> View attachment 827915View attachment 827921 I know there has been before and after threads in the past but I can't find them. Here is my most recent before and after. I think it's a 1937. I already moved the chain guard back. I think it turned out pretty good. Let's see some more before and after picturs.



I love this bike. Good job!


----------



## TieDye

Awhipple said:


> View attachment 827915View attachment 827921 I know there has been before and after threads in the past but I can't find them. Here is my most recent before and after. I think it's a 1937. I already moved the chain guard back. I think it turned out pretty good. Let's see some more before and after picturs.



Scootch the front of that chainguard to the rear a bit if you can. If you ever want to sell her, let me know.
Deb


----------



## TieDye

1953 Snyder built Hawthorne.


----------



## TieDye

1947-48 Roadmaster


----------



## Miq

@TieDye Putting the light back on the Roadmaster looks great!

Finally found a long spring saddle to finish Gramp's 1941 BFG badged New World.  I've been refurbishing and riding this bike since January and it flies now, even with it's single hill climbing gear.


----------



## rustystone2112

My sisters 65’ Hawthorne and my 68’ Hawthorne


----------



## Awhipple

TieDye said:


> Scootch the front of that chainguard to the rear a bit if you can. If you ever want to sell her, let me know.
> Deb



Noticed it right after I took the picture and moved it back. My wife loves to ride this and I have since added a dropstand to it.


----------



## rollfaster

51 Schwinn New World before and after.


----------



## rollfaster

40 Schwinn Model C before and After.


----------



## Dazed & Confused

1941 Roadmaster


----------



## Schwinn lover

I before & After Workman HarleyThe


Dazed & Confused said:


> View attachment 1094765
> 
> View attachment 1094766
> 
> View attachment 1094767
> 1941 Roadmaster



Before




Dazed & Confused said:


> View attachment 1094765
> 
> View attachment 1094766
> 
> View attachment 1094767
> 1941 Roadmaster
> [/Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After


----------



## Schwinn lover

Schwinn lover said:


> I before & After Workman HarleyThe
> 
> BeforeView attachment 1096566




After


----------



## Balloonoob

Dazed & Confused said:


> View attachment 1094765
> 
> View attachment 1094766
> 
> View attachment 1094767
> 1941 Roadmaster



Man someone got a little carried away with the red spray paint huh? Scary. That must have been a real pain to get off. Funny that anyone would have thought that would have made the bike look BETTER?!?!? The bike looks VERY nice now. The curved rack matching up with the curved fender braces and truss rods looks awesome.


----------



## Balloonoob

TieDye said:


> 1953 Snyder built Hawthorne.
> 
> View attachment 1085864
> 
> View attachment 1085865
> 
> View attachment 1085866



I saw this one and thought of you. It's begging for its own before and after. And a fork straightening.   https://pueblo.craigslist.org/for/d/aguilar-wards-hawthorne-bicycle/7010125766.html


----------



## sccruiser

What is it with the red paint ! Uurrghh!  After a gazillion hours with goof off and rubbing compound , I was able to get about 70 percent of orig paint and pins to resurface. Unfortunately , tank was another story. Paint was thicker and came off all way to metal but the decal was mostly left intact !  I masked just decal and sprayed around it and stank up the finish to match the rest of the bike. Evaporusted the wheels and rebuilt the Morrow hub. Smoothest rider in the fleet.


----------



## tomcat peterson

Colson Goodyear double  eagle clipper. Before and after. Removed the red barn paint and found the original paint underneath.


----------



## TieDye

tomcat peterson said:


> Colson Goodyear double  eagle clipper. Before and after. Removed the red barn paint and found the original paint underneath. View attachment 1099274



What did use to get the red paint off? Beautiful bike.
Deb


----------



## tomcat peterson

Before and after '48 schwinn excelsior autocycle.


----------



## tomcat peterson

TieDye said:


> What did use to get the red paint off? Beautiful bike.
> Deb



The old barn paint would scrape off with your fingernail.  So, I used a pressure washer on it. It came off surprisingly easy.


----------



## tomcat peterson

'53 shelby before and after.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tomcat peterson

A few more before and afters.








Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hm.

1961 Schwinn rescued from the trash November 15th



And here it is today November 21


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

1939 Firestone Flying Ace


----------



## Scribble

tomcat peterson said:


> A few more before and afters.
> View attachment 1099323View attachment 1099324View attachment 1099325
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




Always love your builds Tom !


----------



## piercer_99

ca. 1918 Pierce Motor Bike, model D.B.R.R.  (and it still isn't completely done)


----------



## piercer_99

The little things that help.


----------



## Dazed & Confused

1937 Derby


----------



## vincev

1941 Cleveland Welding......


----------



## jacob9795

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> 1939 Firestone Flying Ace
> View attachment 1099419
> 
> View attachment 1099424



Where’d you get the handlebars, stem, and wheels?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Handlebars were found several years ago at a swap.(wish I had more!) Stem is a 70's road stem. Wheels are from a modern Huffy. Thanks for asking!


----------



## jacob9795

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Handlebars were found several years ago at a swap.(wish I had more!) Stem is a 70's road stem. Wheels are from a modern Huffy. Thanks for asking!



I want to do something similar with a beater bike except put a little motor on it, probably the 66cc. I’ll probably have to cut the rear fender because it’s chain driven. I’m thinking these huffy hoops and wide black walls with nexus three speed hub; maybe a forebrake out front. The gas cylinder mounted to the rear rack. And those bars if I could find some.
I‘ll have to keep the girls away with a stick.

I’m going to take the parts off of this thing


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Sounds good @jacob9795 ! Good luck finding these bars. Been trying to find as many as I can. This is the only one I've been lucky enough to find. Have had them many years before putting on my Flying Ace and love them!


----------



## Ernbar

This is my 1973 Continental that was hanging on a wall at a warehouse. It had lots of grime and junk on the chrome and paint. I took her completely apart, de greased the bottom bracket and added new grease. Cleaned up all the chrome, paint and decals. Mixed my own shade of Kool Lemon enamel and used my air brush to do touch ups. Re cabled, added NOS bar tape, new Kendas and brake pads. I also tore down the Atom 440 pedals, soaked them in Evapo-Rust then polished them up with Flitz. Their bearings were cleaned and greased then re assembled.


----------



## Schwinn lover

Before & After Worksman bike.

Bought at auction $ 75.00


----------



## Mark Johnston




----------



## rustNspokes

This Schwinn was painted yellow and put out in the garden as yard art. I turned it into a wartime style shipyard bike.


----------



## SteveF

Pretty easy cleanup. Bought from the original owner. Surface rust removal and I did my best to clean up the paint. Replaced the front fender with a nos piece that the seller gave me. Replaced a few spokes in the front wheel and cleaned/regreased all bearings. The uniroyal chain tires cleaned up pretty well. I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out. Just got a light for the fender so this will be going on soon.


----------



## Freqman1

1949 Donald Duck (24")--I bought this from Scott (CABE Owner) in 2016. Last year I finally got serious about restoring it and today the last piece--the seat came in. A huge shout out to @bobcycles for getting me the seat back in time for the Charlotte show this Saturday. Also thanks to my dad for doing some welding on the sheet metal and saving the guard for me.  Detray plating out of Independence missouri did the plating and I did my own paint. This is one of those bikes I said I'd never buy but I certainly don't regret it and the girlfriend said I can sell any _other_ bike except this one! V/r Shawn

Before




After


----------



## Schwinn lover

Another Straightbar   Hornet


----------



## Benryannj

1967 Schwinn Phantom


----------



## Freqman1

1941 Schwinn Autocycle B607-1


----------



## mymikesbikes

Ernbar said:


> This is my 1973 Continental that was hanging on a wall at a warehouse. It had lots of grime and junk on the chrome and paint. I took her completely apart, de greased the bottom bracket and added new grease. Cleaned up all the chrome, paint and decals. Mixed my own shade of Kool Lemon enamel and used my air brush to do touch ups. Re cabled, added NOS bar tape, new Kendas and brake pads. I also tore down the Atom 440 pedals, soaked them in Evapo-Rust then polished them up with Flitz. Their bearings were cleaned and greased then re assembled.
> View attachment 1113163
> 
> View attachment 1113164



WOW, very cool


----------



## Cs nd bikes

1948 Hawthorne before 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cs nd bikes

after needs the correct rear rim and chain stalled out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mymikesbikes

Cs nd bikes said:


> View attachment 1153110after needs the correct rear rim and chain stalled out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow, that's pure magic.  Great looking bike


----------



## RaleighRich

This is my circa 1984 Raleigh Olympian as it appeared when I first acquired it
An Olympian is nowhere near the top of the Raleigh line, but it is a nice bicycle
A friend spotted it among many bicycles for sale on someone's front porch
Since I already have 2 Raleigh Olympians of the same era, it struck my interest
After a few weeks of indecision, I went and got it for 20 dollars, brought it home (hid it in the shed where my bride wouldn't immediately see it 
Lots of surface rust and in need of some major TLC -- it was solid and straight and the wheels spun true
Amazingly, the original swoosh wheel reflectors were still on it
The rear rack was interesting, later found such a rack was standard of Huffy's back in the '70's
The guy assured me the tires would hold air  -- right! -- and thats about all they would do -- dry rotted beyond belief





The stem proved to be a major issue to get loose -- lots of WD. ATF and acetone finally did the job
Round out the allen bolt head and it would have been game over









Lots of cleaning up to do but discovered the derailers were in perfect adjustment
Complete overhaul of hubs and bottom bracket found the grease still in good condition, although it appeared this bicycle spend a lot of time outside





Beginning to take shape
Different wheels were added at this point just to make it rideable
What was once known as Color Magic brought the blue paint back to reasonable condition




Most of the deteriorated original decals were removed using an old credit card for gently scraping
No attempt was made to return the bicycle to pristine original condition, just improve its appearance
The Raleigh letters are stick-ons from Hobby Lobby



Also stick on lettering for Olympian




Now. nearly 3 years later it pretty much appears as it did in '17





Added some stick-on automotive pin striping on the fork, seat tube, and stays and called it good enough
Clearly, this was not the exquisite restoration that you guys do (you would give the highest end automotive resto shops a run for the money)
Im actually fairly pleased with it, and it rides really nice





​


----------



## mymikesbikes

RaleighRich said:


> View attachment 1153640
> 
> This is my circa 1984 Raleigh Olympian as it appeared when I first acquired it
> An Olympian is nowhere near the top of the Raleigh line, but it is a nice bicycle
> A friend spotted it among many bicycles for sale on someone's front porch
> Since I already have 2 Raleigh Olympians of the same era, it struck my interest
> After a few weeks of indecision, I went and got it for 20 dollars, brought it home (hid it in the shed where my bride wouldn't immediately see it   )
> Lots of surface rust and in need of some major TLC it was solid and the wheels spun true
> Amazingly, the original swoosh wheel reflectors were still on it
> The rear rack was interesting, later found such a rack was standard of Huffy's back in the '70's
> The guy assured me the tires would hold air  -- right! -- and thats about all they would do -- dry rotted beyond belief
> 
> 
> View attachment 1153646
> 
> View attachment 1153647
> 
> View attachment 1153649
> 
> Lots of cleaning up to do but discovered the derailers were in perfect adjustment
> Complete overhaul of hubs and bottom bracket found the grease still in good condition, although it appeared this bicycle spend a lot of time outside
> 
> View attachment 1153651
> 
> Beginning to take shape
> Different wheels were added at this point just to make it rideable
> What was once known as Color Magic brought the blue paint back to reasonable condition
> View attachment 1153652
> 
> Most of the deteriorated original decals were removed using an old credit card for gently scraping
> No attempt was made to return the bicycle to pristine original condition, just improve its appearance
> The Raleigh letters are stick-ons from Hobby LobbyView attachment 1153654
> 
> Also stick on lettering for Olympian
> 
> View attachment 1153656
> Here is how it pretty much looks today, 3 years later
> 
> View attachment 1153657
> 
> Added some stick-on automotive pin striping on the fork and tubes and called it good enough
> Clearly, this was not the exquisite restoration that you guys do (you would give the highest end automotive resto shops a run for the money)
> Im actually fairly pleased with it, and it rides really nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Nice job.  It still has a lot of soul left in it.


----------



## RaleighRich

Thanks!  Yes, thats why I rescued it, it was probably headed to the salvage yard if something hadn't happened for it.
N+1 rule right?


----------



## bicycle larry

JimRoy said:


> 1940 Coulson
> View attachment 828946 View attachment 828948 View attachment 828947 View attachment 828949



very nice colson . I like it nice job done on it


----------



## Benryannj

Panther!! I meant Panther


----------



## Just Jeff

1940 Rollfast 4 bar girly. As delivered to me earlier this week. And as it sits today. Spent the last 2 days stripping the dark red overpaint off. Still a little more work to be done, but I’m quite pleased with the progress so far


----------



## spinnanz

Before and after electric conversion.


----------



## SteveF

Spent a lot of time doing the best I could to bring this one back. I'm pleased with the results. I'll be happy to ride this bike.


----------



## HARPO

Raleigh Superbe..._which I sold_...because you can't keep them all.


----------



## WetDogGraphix




----------



## Hammerhead

WetDogGraphix said:


> View attachment 1166349
> 
> View attachment 1166350



WOW! Beautiful.


----------



## Dazed & Confused

Balloonoob said:


> Man someone got a little carried away with the red spray paint huh? Scary. That must have been a real pain to get off. Funny that anyone would have thought that would have made the bike look BETTER?!?!? The bike looks VERY nice now. The curved rack matching up with the curved fender braces and truss rods looks awesome.



I think the red paint was brushed on - which is worse. Paint was removed with a bead blaster ( see the fenders in pic).  I also love the Roadmaster
fender braces.


----------



## HARPO

I might have shown this already...but I love what a good polishing and waxing can do. That's all original paint!


----------



## itsivxx

Before and After


----------



## itsivxx

Not 100% done but a big difference from day one


----------



## Dazed & Confused

1953 Western Flyer X-53


----------



## Cs nd bikes

67 schwinn string ray after I have a new white banana seat on the way with a 42 in sissy bar 





Before after fire 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HARPO

1983 Bianchi 980. I was told (on The Cabe) it was in a head-on accident. Didn't bend the fork, but set the head tube back a bit. Rides great, though, so I don't know.


----------



## Cs nd bikes

Sorry for the premature post now it’s finished for now 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radrick

HARPO said:


> Raleigh Superbe..._which I sold_...because you can't keep them all.
> 
> View attachment 1166295
> 
> View attachment 1166296



I’m starting to restore a 1972 looks identical.
How did you bring back the paint so well?
What saddle is that? Thanks


----------



## Freqman1

Cs nd bikes said:


> Sorry for the premature post now it’s finished for now View attachment 1169362


----------



## HARPO

Radrick said:


> I’m starting to restore a 1972 looks identical.
> How did you bring back the paint so well?
> What saddle is that? Thanks




Saddle is a Brooks B72. As far as the paint...Rubbing Compound (_gently done_!)...Polishing Compound...Polish...Wax.


----------



## Radrick

HARPO said:


> Saddle is a Brooks B72. As far as the paint...Rubbing Compound (_gently done_!)...Polishing Compound...Polish...Wax.



Great thanks!


----------



## jvaughn1613




----------



## Rollo

... '53 Black Phantom rider ...  I just did a quick slap and a promise job ... but it rides great! ...


... Before ...











... After ...


----------



## OZ1972

Dazed & Confused said:


> View attachment 1167968
> View attachment 1167987
> View attachment 1167988
> 
> View attachment 1167991
> View attachment 1167992
> View attachment 1167993
> View attachment 1167994
> 1953 Western Flyer X-53



Sweet x - 53 some of coolest bikes ever


----------



## C M Gerlach

1919 model 419 motocyke


----------



## John Gailey

Dayton / Huffman Streamline


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI

*A simple Diamond Skip tooth Chain,,when you can fold up Da chain like shown,,I think it will work










*


----------



## John Gailey

Head badge resurrection for patinaed bike.
Just winging it.  So, so happy.


----------



## Balloonoob

C M Gerlach said:


> 1919 model 419 motocykeView attachment 1182584
> View attachment 1182585
> 
> 
> View attachment 1182586
> View attachment 1182587
> 
> View attachment 1182588



What happened with the red paint? Was the od green underneath it?


----------



## C M Gerlach

Balloonoob said:


> What happened with the red paint? Was the od green underneath it?



It was.......wish there was more.......still.


----------



## blasterracing

1926 Shelby Whippet


----------



## blasterracing

Shelby Nonose


----------



## then8j




----------



## then8j




----------



## blasterracing

20” Shelby Donald Duck


----------



## blasterracing

20” 1953 Shelby


----------



## bicycle larry

26 in Shelby


----------



## OZ1972

Wow the harley - davidson is so beautiful , great job !!!!!!!


----------



## HARPO

November, 1968 Rudge...still wearing its original Dunlop tires.


----------



## OZ1972

spinnanz said:


> Before and after electric conversion.
> 
> View attachment 1157257
> 
> View attachment 1157258
> 
> View attachment 1157260
> 
> View attachment 1157261



John deere colors very cool bike nice job !!!!!


----------



## Gladiron

I made this for a friend. It was just his size.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI

*From Taiwan,,to Pennsylvania,,Have had these NOS 20" Tires for some time now ,,Thanks to Bob You,,,And here is Before and After


















*


----------



## marching_out

Picked this up at a second hand store about 4 years ago when I started collecting. Paid $10. Rides fantastic and love this color scheme. Think it was converted to a tourist by the original owner or shortly after. I did some modifications with the bars and seat coming off a '70's Suburban. I think the chrome bars really set it off and the seat makes it a really comfortable ride. Finished it last fall and never got around to posting pictures.


----------



## OZ1972

My before & after color flow , thanks for looking


----------



## HARPO

1945 Schwinn with a Lexington badge...purchased from the original Family. 🙂


----------



## rollfaster

HARPO said:


> 1945 Schwinn with a Lexington badge...purchased from the original Family. 🙂
> 
> View attachment 1458751
> 
> View attachment 1458752
> 
> View attachment 1458753
> 
> View attachment 1458754



Beautiful transformation!!


----------



## Ernbar

This is my 1946 Rollfast as found on Facebook Market Place while visiting  family in Ohio. Paint was dull, dark, grimy and gunky.






WD 40 and steel wool brought back the paint and chrome. Added clay and cream Duros. I also recently picked up some clay colored repro coke bottle grips that will eventually go on the bars. Both hubs, BB and pedals were taken apart, cleaned and re greased. Great rider.


----------



## tacochris

Took about a year and a half because I wouldnt accept any repop parts.  All parts are original finish, no repaints.  Rides like a peach...


----------



## Girlbike

This isn't as dramatic a change as some of the other bikes here. Here's a before and after of the girlbike.
When I got it off of a pile of scrap metal, the wheels themselves were stiff. Surprised that it really cooperated on coming apart. Now it's a rider! I bet I've put 400 miles on it.


----------



## TRM

Just finished this one for the RatRodBikes build-off.


----------



## irideiam

All original paint &  parts except tires.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

irideiam said:


> All original parts except tires.
> 
> View attachment 1477645
> View attachment 1477647



Wow that is killer ,nice work


----------



## Girlbike

irideiam said:


> All original paint &  parts except tires.
> 
> View attachment 1477645
> View attachment 1477647



Wow! That really cleaned up!


----------



## HARPO

1974 Raleigh Sports. Still needs tires, though... 🙂


----------



## HARPO

1969 Raleigh Superbe...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

1950 Schwinn Traveler. I used WD 40 and steel wool on the paint, then rubbing compound. I used Evaporust on the chrome.
still need to put the 3 speed bits back on, using an extra set of coaster brake wheels for now. 1 owner bike stored in a damp basement since the 70's.


----------



## bleedingfingers

Rat Rod bikes build off  bike 1950 Massey Harris  Sunshine


----------



## BlakeCarson




----------



## Dc76

Goldenindian said:


> View attachment 828335 View attachment 828336



Love the way this came out . I have a question , how did you get the paint to look the way it looks. I don’t think it’s original paint from looking at the first pic.


----------



## tacochris

BlakeCarson said:


> View attachment 1480532
> 
> View attachment 1480533



Everytime I see someone rocking those Huffy Nell Lusso tires I love em more.


----------



## ian

BlakeCarson said:


> View attachment 1480532
> 
> View attachment 1480533



I have that bikes twin brother! Except mine is wearing a tank.......


----------



## Neal405

Turned out to be 50 bucks well spent. Favorite current rider 🤩


----------



## RustyHornet

Swap meet project find 2 weeks ago, favorite rider now.


----------



## C M Gerlach

1949 luxury liner









did this last winter.........rode it a bunch this summer.....turns out i like it.


----------



## saladshooter

1937 Roadmaster model 01826


----------



## oldfart36

Before!






After!


----------



## tech549

robin project


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI

Before After


----------



## gkeep

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *View attachment 1497170*



WOW! Rudy, you and Joe are setting the "before and after" bar pretty darn high! It looked pretty nice sitting against the background of the Fairfax Picket Fence of Fame...


----------



## HARPO

1951 Schwinn Hornet...100% original.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Filthy chain before......




Filthy chain after an hour in the ultrasonic cleaner......


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Filthy chain before......View attachment 1505866
> 
> 
> Filthy chain after an hour in the ultrasonic cleaner......View attachment 1505867



I need an ultrasonic cleaner


----------



## Schwinn1776

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Filthy chain before......View attachment 1505866
> 
> 
> Filthy chain after an hour in the ultrasonic cleaner......View attachment 1505867



What ultrasonic cleaner do you recommend? I've been thinking about getting one. I've always soaked em' in kerosene.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I need an ultrasonic cleaner




Yes! You do! You just don't know it yet! Mine sat in the box after receiving it from my Dad for Christmas as the stuff I was working on didn't have hardened grease. Just sticky/waxy so cleaned it all by hand. Was in a bit of a rush on a project so tried it out and am hooked on using it for as much as I can. Most stuff, if not completely hard comes off in 10-15 minutes. Saves wear & tear on my aging hands as well. 👍  👍


Schwinn1776 said:


> What ultrasonic cleaner do you recommend? I've been thinking about getting one. I've always soaked em' in kerosene.



The one my Dad gave me came from Amazon. 1.5 litre I believe. Big enough for a chain or both hub guts & bottom bracket(be careful with copper & Simple Green solution) The chain above was encased in hardened automotive grease from an early 60's German lightweight.

EDIT: Mine is also heated. I typically set it at 40°C. 😉


----------



## Schwinn1776

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Yes! You do! You just don't know it yet! Mine sat in the box after receiving it from my Dad for Christmas as the stuff I was working on didn't have hardened grease. Just sticky/waxy so cleaned it all by hand. Was in a bit of a rush on a project so tried it out and am hooked on using it for as much as I can. Most stuff, if not completely hard comes off in 10-15 minutes. Saves wear & tear on my aging hands as well. 👍  👍
> 
> The one my Dad gave me came from Amazon. 1.5 litre I believe. Big enough for a chain or both hub guts & bottom bracket(be careful with copper & Simple Green solution) The chain above was encased in hardened automotive grease from an early 60's German lightweight.
> 
> EDIT: Mine is also heated. I typically set it at 40°C. 😉



That's awesome 😎👍 thank you for the info! I will have to make the jump, my hands need the break 😁


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Before












After


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Schwinn1776 said:


> That's awesome 😎👍 thank you for the info! I will have to make the jump, my hands need the break 😁





Also saves time. Scrubs parts while you do something else. Time is our most valuable possession. We don't know how much we have and when it's gone, it's not coming back......


----------



## Schwinn1776

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Also saves time. Scrubs parts while you do something else. Time is our most valuable possession. We don't know how much we have and when it's gone, it's not coming back......



Ain't that the truth! That's why it's so important to enjoy the time you have. We totally had an awesome time just wheelin' n dealin' and gettin'to hang out with you all. Don't get enough of that now a days.


----------



## oldfart36

The Monark SD/SC, Bare Metal "High Plains Drifter" 

Before/what I started with.





Finished Monark Bare Metal Project


----------



## tacochris

I wouldnt call this after, but more like Before and Almost there.
Tracked down all original finish parts for it:


----------



## HARPO

1939 Hawthorne. Just changed out the petrified tires, all else is original.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

47-48 B-6 purchased at the Marin Bicycle Museum bike swap last year, it was a donation to the museum.









... Evaporust on the chrome and chain, grease on the bearings, and tires from my mountain bike. front brake is hooked up but it sticks. these tires stink on the street. I just bought a tank on ebay today.


----------



## mrg

Looks ready for Mt Tam with those tires!


----------



## Rivnut

HARPO said:


> 1939 Hawthorne. Just changed out the petrified tires, all else is original.
> 
> View attachment 1566234
> 
> View attachment 1566235



Nice job on the wheels, too.  Did you pinstripe them yourself?


----------



## DonChristie

1936ish Wards hawthorne-before and after for now.


----------



## Mick Mick

Awhipple said:


> View attachment 827915 View attachment 827921 I know there has been before and after threads in the past but I can't find them. Here is my most recent before and after. I think it's a 1937. I already moved the chain guard back. I think it turned out pretty good. Let's see some more before and after picturs.



My before and after. 1972 Malvern Star GT Skidstar. It’s my daily ride.


----------



## Mick Mick

Mick Mick said:


> My before and after. 1972 Australian made Malvern Star GT Skidstar. Still has original paint just new decals, and the odd accessory.
> It’s my daily ride.
> 
> View attachment 1568631
> View attachment 1568633


----------



## ozzie

Mick Mick said:


> View attachment 1569038
> 
> View attachment 1569041
> 
> View attachment 1569047



Great piece of 2 wheeled Australiana.


----------



## saladshooter

1938 Shelby Rex


----------



## Girlbike

HARPO said:


> 1939 Hawthorne. Just changed out the petrified tires, all else is original.
> 
> View attachment 1566234
> 
> View attachment 1566235



How did you restore the paint? A friend bought this, it's not too bad and we're hoping to get this Looking half as good


----------



## HARPO

Girlbike said:


> How did you restore the paint? A friend bought this, it's not too bad and we're hoping to get this Looking half as good




WD-40 with 0000 steel wool used gently...Rubbing Compound...then Polishing Compound...then Polish...and then Carnuba Wax. Chrome polish also. Petrified tires needed to be hacksawed off!!

Full story here:








						My First Prewar Hawthorne...I Think... | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I'll "ASSume" the bike is from roughly 1939-1941.  I just got this one today at a pre- estate sale. I saw the bike (from the back, hidden) in a photo in a corner of a garage that was going to be having a Sale this Saturday. Inquiring what it was and how much...




					thecabe.com


----------



## 10~18kustoms

1917 Deluxe Flyer


----------



## 10~18kustoms

1911 Iver Johnson


----------



## Girlbike

HARPO said:


> WD-40 with 0000 steel wool used gently...Rubbing Compound...then Polishing Compound...then Polish...and then Carnuba Wax. Chrome polish also. Petrified tires needed to be hacksawed off!!
> 
> Full story here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My First Prewar Hawthorne...I Think... | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
> 
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I'll "ASSume" the bike is from roughly 1939-1941.  I just got this one today at a pre- estate sale. I saw the bike (from the back, hidden) in a photo in a corner of a garage that was going to be having a Sale this Saturday. Inquiring what it was and how much...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecabe.com



Thanks for your help! That makes it the way to do it!
Cool story on the bike, thing is you fixed up the girlbike. As you might guess, I love the ladies!


----------



## Homeblt

10~18kustoms said:


> 1911 Iver Johnson
> 
> View attachment 1571853
> 
> View attachment 1571854



Great job Marty!
Don


----------



## Girlbike

It's a rat. But it was snatched from the mud and has a new life.
When I stripped the paint, my son insisted it be left with a little more sanding and a coat of wax



Here she is with mini apes and a three speed


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

Girlbike said:


> It's a rat. But it was snatched from the mud and has a new life.
> When I stripped the paint, my son insisted it be left with a little more sanding and a coat of waxView attachment 1695931
> Here she is with mini apes and a three speedView attachment 1695932



good job, that's like rescuing a 10 year old 1 eyed 3 legged dog from the pound.


----------



## Girlbike

49autocycledeluxe said:


> good job, that's like rescuing a 10 year old 1 eyed 3 legged dog from the pound.



I've got a thing for girlbikes. Couldn't look away from the frame and chain guard


----------



## RustyHornet

1924 Union Labor strike Schwinn Built Hawthorne Deluxe.


----------



## rustNspokes

1970's Murray built Free Spirit that I pulled out of a collapsed barn.


----------



## Kickstand3

rustNspokes said:


> 1970's Murray built Free Spirit that I pulled out of a collapsed barn.
> View attachment 1696093
> 
> 
> View attachment 1696094



Wooooo. Nicely done


----------



## HARPO

100 year old all original Schladitz, made in Germany... and now all I need to do is add tires.  🙂


----------



## juvela

-----

🤩

Fine job Herr Freidrich!

Perchance a set of Schwalbe wouldst be in order...

Remember to be wearing your goggles for when you apply the scrubber brake.  😸


-----


----------



## rollfaster

54 CWC before and after.


----------



## rollfaster

41 Pacemaker before and after.


----------



## MrMonark13

rollfaster said:


> 54 CWC before and after.
> 
> View attachment 1724045
> 
> View attachment 1724046



Beautiful job! What happened to those parade bars??!?


----------



## ian

rollfaster said:


> 41 Pacemaker before and after.
> 
> View attachment 1724068
> 
> View attachment 1724069



Absolutely love this! I want one.....


----------



## rollfaster

MrMonark13 said:


> Beautiful job! What happened to those parade bars??!?



Owner of the bike put them in his parts stash.


----------



## MrMonark13

rollfaster said:


> Owner of the bike put them in his parts stash.



I’m sure he’ll find a worthy bike for them!


----------

